# Phoenix Suns Forum Ring of Honor



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I got this idea from Dre. I'm not sure how he's doing it, but I thought
it was a great idea. Us fans, would vote in posters, coaches, players, and any other
people that contributed to the Suns or this Suns board. It would be a simple voting 
system. If a person/player/coach is nominated, he must receive atleast 3/4th of the
votes from the Voting Committee. You must sign-up to be on the Voting Committee or your
vote will not count. For you to be part of the VC(Voting Committee) you have to be a 
part of this board. Meaning, being a active poster. Doesn't mean you have to be a fan of the Suns. 
Just contribute to this Suns board.

*RULES:*
*To nominate a poster, he must have atleast 2,000 posts.
To nominate a player, he must have played atleast four full seasons with the Suns.
To nominate a coach, he must have coached the Suns for four full seasons.
You will only be allowed to select 3 people from the 5 nominees that is sent to you.
You are only allowed to nominate 3 people for each new ballot of nominees. 
After 3 times being on the list of nominees and not making it, that person 
will not be eligible for the ROH.*

_Sign-up to be a part of the Voting Committee and we can start nominating and electing
for the Suns Ring of Honor._


_*Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor Members *_

Players/Coaches









*Alvin Adams*, 








*Walter Davis*, [










*Cotton Fitzsimmons, *








*Connie Hawkins,* 








*Kevin Johnson,* ] 








*Charles Barkley,* 

Posters

*Kekai*​




_*VC's (Voting Committee) Members:*_
*Dr. Seuss
Zei Zao LS
Dissonance19
nffl
ss03 
Dre
BootyKing
WildByNature
Helvius
604Flat_Line
IceMan23and3
Carbo04*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*

I figure I'm active enough to be on the voting committee.

Hell, I'm even throwing out the first nomination:

ShuHanGuanYu to be thrown into the Suns Hall of Fame... forcefully, if need be!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*

You know I'm down.

I think Kekai should go before anyone. He sparked this place.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*

Yeah, Kekai and Shuhan are probably going to be the first posters in.




We need more members.........


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*

I nominate Dis.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*



somejewishdude said:


> I nominate Dis.





I'll add you to the voting committee.


We need a few more members before I put out the first ballot of nominations.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Hall of Fame*

Yeah, first sign up for the committee and then after we'll do nominations when that is settled.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I don't know if I can, but I'll join the committee. In terms of how many games I've seen the team play they'd probably rank behind the Raptors and Bull respectively.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'll help out in any way possible if some people help me out with the Mavs' HOF. I need committee members.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



_Dre_ said:


> I'll help out in any way possible if some people help me out with the Mavs' HOF. I need committee members.




I'm sure some guys will help you out.

We need more members for this one as well.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'll join ^_^.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Register me up and I'll help the Mavs one out as well.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Sign me up, Thanks


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'm in


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



604flat_line said:


> I'm in




I'm going to put you in. Continue to be active.


Anyways, I'll wait for a few more people to see this before the first ballot of 
nomminees are released. Any questions post them here or PM me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Ok, I'm releasing the first ballot of nominees via PM.

I'm doing it by PM so others do not know who you voted for. 

Others can join in if they like. There is no time limit for joining the committee.

I will post the results when all the votes are tallied.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Don't we all need to know the nominees, and how many votes get in?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



Dissonance19 said:


> Don't we all need to know the nominees, and how many votes get in?




All of that has been explained in the PM.


The PM has been sent. I will post the results as soon as they are tallied.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I think some confusion has happened.


Some of you guys gave nominees and then some only voted for one a or two people maybe thinking
that you can only vote for 1 guy in each category. 

You can vote for ALL of the nominees, if you think they are deserving. We can have discussions of
who gets nominated next month in here after this ballot. So vote for who you think deserves to be 
in the Ring of Honor. If you have any questions PM me.

*Also, if you want to join the comittee, PM me.* There is no limit of people allowed in.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I knew what I was doing ^_^.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'm guessing there will be a lot more peopel getting in per motnh initially, and then that number will slowly decrease. It makes sense because when you're starting the nominees are among the best. I'll send you my votes tomorrow, just saw the PM and don't have the time to right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



ss03 said:


> I'm guessing there will be a lot more peopel getting in per motnh initially, and then that number will slowly decrease. It makes sense because when you're starting the nominees are among the best. I'll send you my votes tomorrow, just saw the PM and don't have the time to right now.





Ok, cool.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I need flat_line to re-do his votes. 


I'm also still waiting for....

Dre
BootyKing
ss03
flat_line

To send in their votes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I nominate Neal Walk. Without him, the Suns wouldn't have a curse.

EDIT: I am in concurrance with this thread.... I want in too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I nominate Neal Walk. Without him, the Suns wouldn't have a curse.
> 
> EDIT: I am in concurrance with this thread.... I want in too.



Ok, a PM of the nominees has been sent to you.


Also, we'll start nominating for the next ballot after we finish this one.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Where"s Neal Walk? Pat Burke? Big Daddy Mark West? Richard Dumas? Cederic Ceballos? Paul Westphal? Cotton? McCoy? Hawkins?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Where"s Neal Walk? Pat Burke? Big Daddy Mark West? Richard Dumas? Cederic Ceballos? Paul Westphal? Cotton? McCoy? Hawkins?




Remember, this is a slow process. The Comittee picks from 5 guys every month.

So, all those guys will get their chance to get voted in by the Voting Comittee.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

*RESULTS:*
_(All nominees needed 8 or more votes to enter the ROH)_

*Nominees:*

_*Alvin Adams* - Yay
*Walter Davis* - Yay
*Kekai* - Yay
*Dissonance19* - Nay
*ShuHanGuanyen* - Nay_​

Dissonance19 and ShuHan will not be eligible until after the next Ballot of nominees.
2nd Ballot of Nominees will be released March 1st. 
*New rules have been added to the front page and you are now allowed to start nominating
posters for the 2nd Ballot of Nominees.*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'll throw out some names who I think should be nominated.


Al McCoy
Jerry Colangelo
Charles Barkley
Kevin Johnson

Who else should be nominated?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Hm.. Dan Majerle and Tom Chambers?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



Dissonance19 said:


> Hm.. Dan Majerle and Tom Chambers?



Blah, I don't think Chambers did that much with Phoenix.


I'll throw Shawn Marion out there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Blah, I don't think Chambers did that much with Phoenix.
> 
> 
> I'll throw Shawn Marion out there.



statistically, he did really well for a few yrs.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/c/chambto01.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Chambers definitely deserves to be a _choice._


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

TC, Majerle, amd the Matrix should all be a choice.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



WildByNature said:


> TC, Majerle, amd the Matrix should all be a choice.




He should be a choice.


But two great years and 3 mediocre don't impress me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Is it too soon for Shawn, though? If we're gonna put him up now for it, then Jason Kidd might have to be up for it now as well.

I think we should spread it out a little bit and only nominate a certain era, or something. Or hold on some right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



Dissonance19 said:


> Is it too soon for Shawn, though? If we're gonna put him up now for it, then Jason Kidd might have to be in it as well.
> 
> I think we should spread it out a little bit and only nominate a certain era, or something.



Why?

Once the nominees for the second Ballot is released, there will only be five people on it.
The ones who didn't make the ballot will most likely make the 3rd and so on.

I also want to point Mark West.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Alright, a new month is here!


I'll be puting together another Ballot of Nominees. You guys should recieve another PM of the
nominees sometime today or in the next couple of days.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

*Second Ballot of Nominees*

_Cotton Fitzsimmons
Charles Barkley
Connie Hawkins
Kevin Johnson_​

Those are the canidates for this ballot. A PM has been sent to the voting committe members.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Man, I am really happy to see this place going stronger than ever. Been busy the past 6 months with a lot of things and haven't been able to regularly post. Just a veiw and occassional blue moon post here and there. But things have calmed down with me alot and I've actually got time to be a member of the community again. So yes, I'm not dead contrary to alot of PM's I got asking me such.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



Carbo04 said:


> Man, I am really happy to see this place going stronger than ever. Been busy the past 6 months with a lot of things and haven't been able to regularly post. Just a veiw and occassional blue moon post here and there. But things have calmed down with me alot and I've actually got time to be a member of the community again. So yes, I'm not dead contrary to alot of PM's I got asking me such.



Welcome back man! 

It was great having you around, and then you just breezed off.
But I hope you find time to post on these boards, we can use a poster like you.

Welcome back. And a PM has been sent to you.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Alright guys, I need to get the ballots back from.....

Helvius
ss03
BootyKing

If you did not recieve a Ring of Honor PM, let me know. Otherwise, I need your votes back.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

*2nd Ballot of Nominees - Inductees​*

_Charles Barkley
Connie Hawkins
Kevin Johnson
Cotton Fitzsimmons_​

All of them made it. Since 10 people voted, each canidate needed 7 votes.

Here is how the voting went. 

Charles Barkley - 7
Kevin Johnson - 9
Cotton - 7
Connie Hawkins - 7


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Any nominations?


Dan Majerle for sure.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I nominate Shawn Marion.

He's been with us 8 years now and averages 18.6 PPG, and 10.1 RPG for his career. He does all the little things for all of our 3 straight Pacific Division winning teams. Scores big without having plays ran for him. Rebounds at 6'7 like he's 6'10, and plays D with the best of them. He is also one of the most well conditions athletes I've ever seen. He's always in the top 5 of minutes played most seasons. 4 time All-Star. I think he deserves to be in.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Paul Westphal, Big Daddy Mark West, Larrry Nance, Majerle, and Richard Dumas!

Sorry if I repeate previous inductees, I forget who is in and who isn't.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Paul Westphal, Big Daddy Mark West, Larrry Nance, Majerle, and Richard Dumas!
> 
> Sorry if I repeate previous inductees, I forget who is in and who isn't.


The first page has all the inductees.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

when's the next vote?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

I'll probably throw another ballot together for beginning of June.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Ok, nominations for the next Ring of Honor inductees will now be taken.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Ring of Honor*

Shawn Marion
Dan Majerle
Jerry Colangelo


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Forum Ring of Honor (Accepting Nominations now)*

Wow, what a great community we got here. No one replies to anything. We try to do something original and people piss all over it by not participating. If you don't want this to continue than we'll drop it, and you guys can continue browsing and not add any input til you want to. I'm frankly getting sick of the **** around here. Start ****ing contributing something.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix Suns Forum Ring of Honor (Accepting Nominations now)*

Pat Burke
Joe Kleine 
Mark West


----------

